# Grafting vegetables how to



## Micah915 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello I'm going to graft some tomatoes for the first time this year. I can use any information to help succeed. What types of rootstock seed should I use for my heirloom plants? How should I go about the process? 

Also are there other vegetables that are good to graft and can you graft an heirloom to hybrid to get better production and mor disease resistance? Thanks


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I've never grafted veggies before, but I know that Territorial Seed offers some of their plants grafted. You might find their site helpful for info.

http://www.territorialseed.com/category/498


----------



## DirtyHarry (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess my question is why. Why not just plant what you want in the first place?


----------



## Micah915 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bc you get increased plant vigor and disease resistance. When growing with heirlooms many don't produce much produce and get plagued every year. Doing this means more tomatoes of your favorite heirlooms. Other countries have been grafting vegetable plants for thousands of years. America is now starting to become more interested in grafting. Are you interested?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Micah915 said:


> Bc you get increased plant vigor and disease resistance. When growing with heirlooms many don't produce much produce and get plagued every year. Doing this means more tomatoes of your favorite heirlooms. Other countries have been grafting vegetable plants for thousands of years. America is now starting to become more interested in grafting. Are you interested?


I did see where Territorial Seed was talking about it but I guess I like my heirlooms just the way Grams grew them... best of luck ...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Regardless of what I think of the idea, I would love to see the results, and pics of the process. If there is some advantage, I say go for it, and assuming you dont kill your plants in the process its at least a learning process and sounds like a great science project.

Tomacco!


----------



## DirtyHarry (Mar 8, 2012)

I also would be interested in learning how to do it in case I needed it down the road. For now I plant varieties that are resistant to most things.


----------

